# Chicken feed



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

lots of people in my country are feeding chicken feed to there pijes. is this ok. they given egg layer feed which is cheap - USD 0.24 a kilo. Does the egg layer encourage the pijes to lay eggs faster. How is it on the young, do they become bigger faster

I have seen pet shops feding only chicken feed to there birds on long term or until they are sold. 

What if i feed a mixture of broiler and layer mix. will i get big young

warriec


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi warriec,

Pigeons require a variety of legumes, grains and seeds, it is the variety that gives them all the nutrition they need for optimum health.

I would not feed the chicken feed to pigeons, it is made and designed for chickens. What are the ingredients in it, and are there any chemicals or medicines in it?

If you cannot locate a good pigeon seed, perhaps you can make one up from the list of ingredients on the website. It would be better for them in the long run, as healthier birds have healthier babies. 

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Also, pigeons require whole corn not cracked corn.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I used to give chicken feed layers with natural seed mix few months back but stopped and gave a all seed diet. this reduced the egg prodcution and # overall size of the chicks. i was wondering if i should add chicken feed to the diet again


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

A pelleted feed should be included along with their seed. Chicken layer pellets is an excellent supplement feed for pigeons. My Pheasant Pigeons get this offered to them in a separate feed container along with their regular seed. It contains a high level of calcium and protein. 

I feed my doves Game Bird Starter/Crumbles in a separate container along with their regular seed. 

Besides the higher levels of calcium and protein...pelleted feed has vitamin D3 supplement and a vitamin A supplement that birds require...especially indoor birds that are kept out of direct sunlight.

Pigeons and doves that are feeding young, will consume more of the pelleted feed.

Dawn


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

what i noticed is less eggs and slow growth of young. how about broiler feed. what will these do for the birds


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Is this what you have available? The "Poultry Broiler" feed will be okay if you supplement feed it along with the pigeons' regular good quality pigeon feed and a high calcium grit. 

Feed this "Poultry Broiler" feed in a separate feeding container so that they have free choice of this and their regular seed... which is also fed in another separate feeding container. 
http://www.countrysidenatural.com/tags/Broiler Feed.pdf

Give them a high calcium pigeon grit or crushed oyster shells in another separate container. 

Dawn


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> I used to give chicken feed layers with natural seed mix few months back but stopped and gave a all seed diet. this reduced the egg prodcution and # overall size of the chicks. i was wondering if i should add chicken feed to the diet again


An all seed diet is not a complete diet. Pigeons require peas and grains.

Here is a healthy breeding diet for pigeons, it is made up of:

20% green peas
10 % pigeon peas
10 % maize
10 % barley
10 % rolled oats
10 % expanded whea pellets

10 % wheat
7 % maple peas
2 to 5 % organic brown rice
3 % vetch
3 % white sorghum
2 % safflower or sunflower seeds


The various peas provide a high protein content and excellent source of calcium and phosphorus, and B vitamins-they are a main staple for pigeons, especially when breeding.

Do you have access to any kind of peas?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

we have green peas but they dont like to eat it so i give green gram & cowpea for protein. I also give red rice, maize, millet, corn & soya in equal portions


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> we have green peas but they dont like to eat it so i give green gram & cowpea for protein. I also give red rice, maize, millet, corn & soya in equal portions


Hi warriec,

Pigeonperson brought this to my attention. Please be advised to read the link on the TREESA titled thread that is currently running.

There is controversy about using any soya products especially for birds. Please read the link and hopefully you can find a better different source of protein.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Treesa

whats the thread name.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay, i found the thread.


----------

